# PowerDrive v2



## samo13 (Jan 19, 2013)

Has anyone installed a switch on their PowerDrive with I-pilot to be able to work off the remote and pedals? Also over the summer I noticed the spot lock feature is pretty erratic when trying to keep on points, is this normal operation or am I missing something?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't have one but don't those units have to be calibrated to increase accuracy?
I think it's where you set something on the remote and then drive it in a circle a couple of times.


----------



## samo13 (Jan 19, 2013)

Th


crappiedude said:


> I don't have one but don't those units have to be calibrated to increase accuracy?
> I think it's where you set something on the remote and then drive it in a circle a couple of times.


That’s what I was wondering. The only line I’ve found in the manual is “learn” which is for the remote to match with the head. This is not a gps unit so as far as how it keeps you on point I’m not really sure the workings of this. I’m going to reach out to MK and see if they can help me out. It wouldn’t be so bad if it made adjustments lower than at power 10 but that really throws you around on the bow if you’re not ready for it


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

samo13 said:


> I’m going to reach out to MK and see if they can help me out. It wouldn’t be so bad if it made adjustments lower than at power 10 but that really throws you around on the bow if you’re not ready for it


If you go to the MK website they have a section titled "support" and from there you can choose to call (gives a phone number), email or chat (online). I sent them an email one evening about one of their charges and they got back to me the next morning. Pretty easy.
Please let us know the results, it helps others who look on here.


----------

